# Eastenders



## JoePolitix (Mar 14, 2007)

Is it just me or is it getting really dark and twisted at the moment?

Jesus, with all the sordid affairs, deceptions and scams they've now thrown child abuse into the mix. I watch the show for light entertainment not gritty "realism". Who do they think they are - Brockside (RI fucking P)???

That said, Sean is a brilliant character though isn't he? Really pulls off the whole psychopath thing very well.


----------



## milesy (Mar 14, 2007)

it's certainly getting shitter, that's for sure.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2007)

Child Abuse? Who? I haven't seen it in a month or two


----------



## JoePolitix (Mar 14, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> it's certainly getting shitter, that's for sure.



I don't buy that. Eastenders has never had a golden age. Its just peaks and troffs innit?


----------



## JoePolitix (Mar 14, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Child Abuse? Who? I haven't seen it in a month or two



http://entertainment.pipex.com/pipex/story/0,17019,8869_1961861,00.html


----------



## souljacker (Mar 14, 2007)

That thing with Phil Daniels seeing the bush crash was fucked in the head. One of the oddest storylines I've ever seen.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 14, 2007)

they've all gone utterly mental! they haven't been taking their anti-psychotics, or something. scary shit. 

and that spoon business last night was the weirdest thing i've ever seen!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2007)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> http://entertainment.pipex.com/pipex/story/0,17019,8869_1961861,00.html


Oh, only spoon-burning, I thought you meant the worst kind


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't watch it it, but I am familiar enough with to realise that it has totally changed over the last year.

They seem to introduce a new (shit) charachter every week.

The new black girl is well fit (well new in the last year), Phil Daniels is shit, they should have got Paul Daniels instead.

The new dodgy/nasty guy, youngish bloke with blonde hair and cheeky grin + evil eyes will get what's coming to him eventually. They always do in eastenders.

Dont even get me started on the bizare story line with those other new people in where the bloke has had an affair and someone else pregnant but his wife wants to keep the baby because she is infertile!!! It just totally stupid. 

Eastenders is shit. A total waste of 2 hours/week.


----------



## JoePolitix (Mar 14, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Oh, only spoon-burning, I thought you meant the worst kind



Deliberately burning the hand of a six year old boy is pretty horrendous in itself this act but worse due to the context. It was not done in a fit of rage but in a calm and calculated manner and part of a wider effort to isolate and terrorise a small child that this paranoid psychotic views as some sort of a threat. It’s quite a chilling insight actually. Very uneastenders like!


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 14, 2007)

with the brilliant wildcat factory strikes, the hilarious vernon, tracey story and general 'everything is not apocalypticly grim' - corrie is pissing on enders from a VERY great height at the minute!


----------



## J77 (Mar 14, 2007)

The child abuse will get worse and worse -- they talked to agencies to get it right and make sure they were allowed to do it -- least that's what I read in a tabloid 

Enders is getting good again


----------



## zenie (Mar 14, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> That thing with Phil Daniels seeing the bush crash was fucked in the head. One of the oddest storylines I've ever seen.



I missed that what happened?


----------



## J77 (Mar 14, 2007)

Dungeness too


----------



## souljacker (Mar 14, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I missed that what happened?



It was really bizarre. There were dead bodies everywhere. It was like a zombie movie.

I don't really know what happened though. The wife gets eggy if I ask her whats going on during the programme.


----------



## milesy (Mar 14, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> It was really bizarre. There were dead bodies everywhere. It was like a zombie movie.
> 
> I don't really know what happened though. The wife gets eggy if I ask her whats going on during the programme.



yeah, but kevin managed to get back to london in about ooooh five minutes, still covered in blood.


----------



## J77 (Mar 14, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> It was really bizarre. There were dead bodies everywhere. It was like a zombie movie.
> 
> I don't really know what happened though. The wife gets eggy if I ask her whats going on during the programme.


That kid who said he was on a stag do nicked his bus ticket then got on the bus which crashed casualty style then kevin walked home.

After wondering what a full bus was doing on Dunganess, I stopped trying to comprehend the turn of events...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 14, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> That kid who said he was on a stag do nicked his bus ticket then got on the bus which crashed casualty style then kevin walked home.



meanwhile back at the Vic....
 Mo was bending over and got a dart stuck in her arse, Phil had to remove it for her.


----------



## wishface (Mar 14, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Oh, only spoon-burning, I thought you meant the worst kind


"STELLA!"

Wow, it's like a Streetcar Names Desire!

Eastenders is the most appallingly written rubbish on tv; the acting is awful, the characters are 1 dimensional and the storylines are repetitive trite.


----------



## miss giggles (Mar 14, 2007)

Shirley is absolutely fantastic. They really must get her to bonk Phill and fuck his head up.


----------



## Charlie Drake (Mar 14, 2007)

Missed last night's due to nail-biting non-league footie, will have to check the website for updates...

Poor ol' Rob, eh? I must admit I'll be torn between a top-tottie bit o' class like May (who's well fit) and the phwoar-inducing 'get yer draws off, gal' dirtyness of Dawn


----------



## golightly (Mar 14, 2007)

I saw it for the first time in years and years on Sunday and it had Phil Daniels in Derek Jarman's garden at Dungeness, which I thought was really  That's it really.  I'll probably watch it again in 2017.


----------



## bellator (Mar 14, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> with the brilliant wildcat factory strikes, the hilarious vernon, tracey story and general 'everything is not apocalypticly grim' - corrie is pissing on enders from a VERY great height at the minute!




Totally agree!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 14, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Totally agree!


twas ever thus, though.

eastenders started with the discovery of an old man, dead in his room.  it has always been a bit bleak.  way back in the eighties people were calling it "The Glums".

Corrie's always had a bigger proportion of comic storylines - and it was that i couldn't get used to when i lived in a shared house with people who watched it.

to compare the two and say one's miserable and one's funny is facile and redundant.


----------



## J77 (Mar 15, 2007)

Corrie's for people my Mum's age and older.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 15, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> .
> 
> to compare the two and say one's miserable and one's funny is facile and redundant.



blimey - you take your soaps quite seriously!


----------



## bigbry (Mar 18, 2007)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> I don't buy that. Eastenders has never had a golden age. Its just peaks and troffs innit?



Its just *troffs* innit ?


----------



## bigbry (Mar 18, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Corrie's for people my Mum's age and older.



And EastEnders is for people hwo have ahd a total lobotomy.  

EastEnders script writing is pants - any of the characters could say any of the lines - the script is just a series of repeated phrases - there's not a single character that the script writers have made into a 'true' rounded character that you could identify with.


----------



## wishface (Mar 18, 2007)

stick another sherbert in there treacle.


----------



## bellator (Mar 18, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> twas ever thus, though.
> 
> eastenders started with the discovery of an old man, dead in his room.  it has always been a bit bleak.  way back in the eighties people were calling it "The Glums".
> 
> ...




The two shall always be compared, always have been. 
Eastenders has tried to do the comic storyline and failed miserably. The actors and the script writers just aint up to it. (Anyone remember Ian Beale playing air guitar in the Vic - just cringeworthy) 
I think Eastenders is facile and redundant.


----------



## wishface (Mar 18, 2007)

ian beale just living and breathing is cringeworthyl he's the most insipid, poorly developed character ever. Character develkopment in the mind of an 'enders writer means giving them another marriage or making the have an affair. They have the depth of a pro wrestler.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't seen it for years, but there used to be some good characters in it; I liked Sonia the criminally incompetent trombonist (or was she a trumpeter?). But generally it was too depressing.

My favourite storyline was Mark's getting caught up in that crooked card game; the way it was strung out over several episodes and then built towards a conclusion was absolutely brilliant. I could hardly breathe right at the end, when he bet his stall on the final hand and then Sanjay, realising the deck was crooked, stepped in and switched it for another one at the last minute.....

Even then, they managed to cock it up later on by making Mark go cap in hand to the guys who tried to rip him off asking their help to get his dad released from prison.


----------



## story (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thread resurrection*

This horrible storyline with Stella and the child Ben...

I hear what everyone is saying about bad writing, but this stuff is seriously triggering old and painful memories for me. I can't watch at the moment, it's too much for me. So the writing has to be of some merit, some realism in there. It's true enough to remind me of true events.

I can't watch it.


----------



## Zeppo (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to watch Eastenders but now it is like a big mogadon rush. Like hey life is shit and why not watch more of it to perk you up? 

Pity as it could give out real positive messages about living in urban uk. Or am I a crap scriptwiter. Living in East London myself - what about "hey kids don't carry knives and guns".


----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 22, 2007)

but i bet, in the end, stella gets her comeuppance for her abuse.....which aint what happens in real life only soap land..........

why do soaps think they should cover 'serious' issues............is this really gonna help any cause seeing that the press complaints commision recently upheld complaints against the NSPCC for naming babies/children and listing the abuse against them..........obvioulsy not real people but based on real events......they were and are banned from showing them advertys and commercials.........eastenders and other soaps show a 'nice view' of child abuse where the abuser always gets their comeuppance........that is not real life, and so they should not be enabled or allowed to run such story lines for a 'light entertainment show' which is what soaps are.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 22, 2007)

Phil will probably have to kill her.


----------



## harpo (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah she'll go dahhhhhhn.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooh, maybe Ben will kill her and Phil will take the rap.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't seen it for a while. What is the advert with Dot and the baby all about?


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2007)

Dot found an abandoned baby in a church. The mother has been arrested for being an illegal immigrant.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 22, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Dot found an abandoned baby in a church. The mother has been arrested for being an illegal immigrant.


----------



## Groucho (Apr 22, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

>



The mother left the baby with Dot because she felt that Dot could give her a better life than the mother could back where she came from, which I guess by the accent was Italy.

Of course Dot knows that this is God giving her a second chance to bring up a kid without it turning into a homicidal psychotic nut. She'll start by letting the kid know she was a gift from God and is not like other children.


----------



## wishface (Apr 22, 2007)

God if i was that baby i'd like to have a say in the breastfeeding arrangements, brrrrrrrr!

Still, Eastenders is badly written crap. So no change there then. I live in hope that perhaps some nutter with a gun will run loose in Albert Square (fictionally speakng), that show is as tired as an old dog running up the world's tallest Pedigree Chum Mountain in a thin atmosphere wearing a diving suit and coughing.


----------



## heartof gold (Apr 23, 2007)

i hate all soaps have seen them in the past but gave up its alot of addictive rubbish until you break the habit, they have to keep getting awful and bad just to keep people interested. Storylines keep going down hill to keep people interested. sad world also they are on far too much.


----------



## bigbry (Apr 28, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> The mother left the baby with Dot because she felt that Dot could give her a better life than the mother could back where she came from, which I guess by the accent was Italy.
> 
> Of course Dot knows that this is God giving her a second chance to bring up a kid without it turning into a homicidal psychotic nut. She'll start by letting the kid know she was a gift from God and is not like other children.


It wouldn't be Italy would it - being in the EU she'd have no trouble coming and going or working.

Although it wasn't stated where she came from I assumed somewhere like Albania


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2007)

bigbry said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be Italy would it - being in the EU she'd have no trouble coming and going or working.
> 
> Although it wasn't stated where she came from I assumed somewhere like Albania


i thought it was sposed to be russia, cos of all that Anastasia bollocks they were coming out with.


----------



## wishface (Apr 28, 2007)

God when they use eastenders to try and make a social point they do worse than when they try and make it funny!


----------



## madzone (May 1, 2007)

Is it just me or is this Dot/baby storyline just really fucking boring?


----------



## wishface (May 1, 2007)

and why are the bbc really hyping it? I even heard a radio promo for it yesterday!

All the storylines are boring. Eastenders is a pathetic show about sd, inadequate people and their miserable squalid lives. yet none of them is entertaining enough to merit interest and none of them can act. the script is written by a child, a fucking child who grew up and learnt his 'cockney' from dick van dyke.

big fucking yawn.


----------



## bigbry (May 3, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is this Dot/baby storyline just really fucking boring?


My other half told me that she was on a BB where the story going round was that June Brown (Dot Branning) was  going to leave if she didn't get better story lines.

Well this complete turd of a story line has probably convinced her that the Beeb don't want her.

There's been some crap EE story lines but this is amongst the very worse.

This and the Stacey/Max 'love' story which seems to go on forever and go nowhere.

I'm obviously a masochist 'coz I get fed up with it - never watch it for a couple of weeks while I'm on late shifts at work  then decide to start watching it again only to find, surprise surprise, that it's still the same old load of crap it was before.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 3, 2007)

Oh dear, I hope Arthur tidies up that terrible mess he's made in the living room. No way to treat a Norwegian Pine.


----------



## souljacker (May 18, 2007)

Bump this thread, because its got even sillier this week.

When Phil kicked over the sausages I just cringed. How fucking shit is this programme???

The only decent actor in it is Max's 9 year old daughter, Abbey.


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2007)

Oh I love her. She keeps making me cry.


----------



## wishface (May 20, 2007)

this show has officially jumped the shark; it's scored 100 Fonzies on the sharkoleapometer. I've not seen readings liek that since the end of the colby's!

The moment inqueston was Lucy somehow sensing her brother, her TWIN brother, was in trouble through the force - or as the cockerneys call it: the 'Diana Dors'.


----------



## J77 (May 21, 2007)

Yep -- the crucial jump moment had to be the releasing of the handbrake, to see the squished car roll off into the sunset 

They could've left it there but they went further by turning Phil into some kind of pro free diver


----------



## zoooo (May 21, 2007)

Pity they didn't make him a pro at CPR.
Wobbling an unconscious boy's stomach isn't quite going to cut it, Phil.


----------



## madzone (May 21, 2007)

What happened to Peter? I've been away.


----------



## zoooo (May 21, 2007)

Mitchells and Beales went camping. Car crashed. Then somehow fell in a lake. Peter and Ben stuck in car. Phil dived in to save them, while Ian stood at sidelines whimpering.


----------



## madzone (May 21, 2007)

Ahhh - did the wicked step mum have anything to do with it?


----------



## wishface (May 21, 2007)

No, just the writers of happy days


----------



## wishface (May 21, 2007)

actually the initial crash itself was quite sharktastic; i mean for some reason Phil yanks the wheel hard enough to swerve round a tree already in the road tht could be seen for hundres of yards. In fact he swerves so hard that the car crashes in possibly the most spectacular way ever not involving Richard Hammond. The resultant wreck is so over the top you'd think it'd been mud wrestling with the hulk!


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 21, 2007)

what happened in tonight's? I missed it? Did peter die?


----------



## catrina (May 21, 2007)

no, peter lived, and now he wants to punch of ben, even though the parents have made up. 

it is getting to be too much. I hope May goes down though, starting to look like it!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 22, 2007)

wasn't it stupid how all of them are perfectly okay. And how one minute peter was unconcscious and being rushed into hospital on a stretcher and the next, we are supposed to understand an entire weekend has passed and peter is perfectly fine, playing computer games at home and picking fights with Ben. Pathetic.


----------



## aqua (May 22, 2007)

the whole thing is ridiculous

what with phil and Ian, fucking stupid May/Rob/Dawn and all the other ones

I DON'T CARE

I've actually stopped watching it. In all the years I'vce moaned about soaps going through shitty patches I normally stick with them, ride out the worse of it ready for it to get better

but I've been waiting for it to get better for over a year now, I give up


----------



## wishface (May 22, 2007)

Iain Beale is quite possibly the least well developed character on TV. For 20 years he has remained an obnoxious whiny cunt. Now maybe i'm getting too carried away but watching him makes my skin crawl. So i generally don't. He makes arthur dent look laid back.

What does make me laugh though is how May is allowed to continue being a doctor; she's the local GP and no one has noticed _she's a fucking loon_!

None of this would have happened in Pete's day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2007)




----------



## miss direct (May 24, 2007)

They have dropped the story about May kidnapping Dawn's baby because of the whole McCann situation. 

Anyone been on that website www.watchagrownmanrot.com yet?

Samantha Janus is joining.


----------



## _angel_ (May 24, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> wasn't it stupid how all of them are perfectly okay. And how one minute peter was unconcscious and being rushed into hospital on a stretcher and the next, we are supposed to understand an entire weekend has passed and peter is perfectly fine, playing computer games at home and picking fights with Ben. Pathetic.




Yeah! Am I right in guessing they did that at the last minute because I thught Peter was meant to die...??


----------



## bigbry (May 24, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Bump this thread, because its got even sillier this week.
> 
> When Phil kicked over the sausages I just cringed. How fucking shit is this programme???
> 
> The only decent actor in it is Max's 9 year old daughter, Abbey.


second that post - incredible little actress for her age.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 24, 2007)

is it wrong to fancy that mad as a badger GP?


----------



## Jenerys (May 25, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> is it wrong to fancy that mad as a badger GP?


Only, if like me, you think she looks a bit like your sister


----------



## wishface (May 25, 2007)

Is Ian dead yet?


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2007)

Jambo?


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 28, 2007)

Man, the characters in Eastenders are fairly much, all really vile aren't there? I'm saying mostly, cos Gary and Minty seem alright right now but most of them are really horrible. I know, I know, only just realised this... just watching tonight's really pointed that out to me!


----------



## Rosco (May 28, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> They have dropped the story about May kidnapping Dawn's baby because of the whole McCann situation.
> 
> Anyone been on that website www.watchagrownmanrot.com yet?
> 
> Samantha Janus is joining.






Blimey its an actual real live website then


----------



## waverunner (May 28, 2007)

What the hell goes on on this programme? They're dying, they're not dying, they're fighting, they're not fighting, he loves her, he loves someone else, she got arrested, he's not responsible.. WTF???!!!

I don't understand


----------



## wishface (May 28, 2007)

Gary belongs in a 70's sitcom.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2007)

Yes he does. 
I keep thinking they're going to get him and Minty together. But I suppose that's ridiculous, isn't it?...




			
				waverunner said:
			
		

> What the hell goes on on this programme? They're dying, they're not dying, they're fighting, they're not fighting, he loves her, he loves someone else, she got arrested, he's not responsible.. WTF???!!!
> 
> I don't understand



Well, it's a soap, innit.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 29, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Well, it's a soap, innit.



is it?!  

*falls over*


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2007)

Did you slip on the soap?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 29, 2007)

rofl  

(as they say on the internets)


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2007)

Aww. Little Darren just did some proper acting.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 29, 2007)

Oh no! Optimism. 

They're fucked then.


----------



## Groucho (May 29, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Aww. Little Darren just did some proper acting.



Oh, is he trying to get a proper acting job? 

It's on for an hour tonight - why?!


----------



## Groucho (May 29, 2007)

THat bloke from Two Pints of Lager is in it. He's playing the same character?

Oh, no, he's playing a well dodgy character.


----------



## Random One (Jun 14, 2007)

did anyone see tonight's episodes...i swear i heard May say to Dawn that she was stupid for thinking she'd one and 

"did you think you had won when Rob came to see me yesterday and CAME right here on this desk?!" 

please tell me i wasn't hearing things


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 15, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> did anyone see tonight's episodes...i swear i heard May say to Dawn that she was stupid for thinking she'd one and
> 
> "did you think you had won when Rob came to see me yesterday and CAME right here on this desk?!"
> 
> please tell me i wasn't hearing things



No you wasn't - that was exactly what she said


----------



## Random One (Jun 15, 2007)

shocking! (well not really) bt still 'stenders talking about cumming whatever next


----------



## Random One (Jun 15, 2007)

(double posty sorry!)


----------



## madzone (Jun 15, 2007)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> No you wasn't - that was exactly what she said


No she didn't, she said 'Came here......(knowing look) ....right on this desk'

Totally different


----------



## Random One (Jun 15, 2007)

im confused...hows is that different?


----------



## madzone (Jun 15, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> im confused...hows is that different?


Well, it's subtle but....


'He came right here on this desk', could only really mean one thing.

'He came here.....(knowing look)...right on this desk'

translates into:

'He came here ....(and we had sex)..... right here on this desk'.

 It's EE writers trying to be clever and ending up being more smutty than if they'd just written 'HE FUCKED ME OK??!'


----------



## Random One (Jun 15, 2007)

ohhh i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeees now....but i choose to be believe that EE writers are not capable of being clever and just blatently talked about cumming


----------



## wishface (Jun 15, 2007)

what has concerned me more of late is how the BBC are pushing their obvious anit-smoking ban agenda through this show (though probably others). What the fuck?


----------



## Geri (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG last night's episode was a bit of a shocker!


----------



## wishface (Jun 16, 2007)

you were shocked by May being there?

They couldn't have telegraphed that more if they had sent a message back in time and placed it centrespread in every newspaper!

May = tedious.

Shirley = gorgeous

guess which of those statements is true!


----------



## Geri (Jun 16, 2007)

I knew she was going to be there, but it was still scary.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 16, 2007)

get's even more fucked up this/next week


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2007)

what happened???? i missed friday's ep 

Edited: Never mind i read the catch up on the website


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 18, 2007)

Why are middle class women always portrayed as hysterical bunny boilers in Enders?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Why are middle class women always portrayed as hysterical bunny boilers in Enders?



Are they? Who were the others? Cindy...?

Max's wife isn't.


----------



## mozzy (Jun 18, 2007)

WTF?! I can't work out what is going on with May, Dawn & Rob - did Rob plan this with May, or has May done this on her own? If they have planned this together, then the script hasn't been written well as it has jumped and left a huge gap.

<or maybe i'm a bit slow!>


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> WTF?! I can't work out what is going on with May, Dawn & Rob - did Rob plan this with May, or has May done this on her own? If they have planned this together, then the script hasn't been written well as it has jumped and left a huge gap.
> 
> <or maybe i'm a bit slow!>




I didn't see Thursday's or Friday's episodes. Can someone tell me what the fuckin hell is going on?!


----------



## mozzy (Jun 18, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I didn't see Thursday's or Friday's episodes. Can someone tell me what the fuckin hell is going on?!


 
Rob & Dawn have gone to live with Robs mum & dad to get away from 
ay, but on Friday, it ended with May being at the house too. What i can't work out, is how come Rob has suddenly switched back to being on May's side! I also missed an episode last week. Also on Friday, Rob & Dawn got engaged?!!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> Rob & Dawn have gone to live with Robs mum & dad to get away from
> ay, but on Friday, it ended with May being at the house too. What i can't work out, is how come Rob has suddenly switched back to being on May's side! I also missed an episode last week. Also on Friday, Rob & Dawn got engaged?!!



Rob's behaviour doesn't make any sense. If nothing else he'd be smart enough to know he'd be heading for a lengthy prison sentence. 

He'd also be aware that May would kill Dawn once the baby was born.

The plot has got sooo bonkers someone has to die by its conclusion.


----------



## oddworld (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh my god !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawn , she should have reversed over that nutter May.

That was all abit silly


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2007)

they were going to have a kidnapped storyline but changed it
can you guess why


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 18, 2007)

Bloody hell! What's next?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 18, 2007)

May looked so evil preparing for that operation

Hope May gets what she deserves


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2007)

They were originally goin got snatch the baby, but the script was quickly rewritten because of Maddy.

 @May. Great acting


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> they were going to have a kidnapped storyline but changed it
> can you guess why



Beat me to it


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> they were going to have a kidnapped storyline but changed it
> can you guess why



Yes, I heard that.

What happened did the script witters think 'oh shit! How we gonna work out a new plot now?' and then promptly rewrote the whole thing in 48 hours without sleep fueled by whisky and coke?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> they were going to have a kidnapped storyline but changed it
> can you guess why



Yes, I heard that.

What happened did the script witters think 'oh shit! How we gonna work out a new plot now?' and then promptly rewrote the whole thing in 48 hours without sleep fueled by whisky and coke?


----------



## mozzy (Jun 18, 2007)

The plot just doesn't make sense!! We were not shown Rob's sudden shift back to May, even with their fling last week. They couldn't have planned this in this short time - the script is awfully written.

Yep, Rob must be aware of a likely prison sentance. Eastenders has cocked up badly this time! (Glad she got away though!).


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2007)

I read something months ago that hinted that Rob was planning this all along, so I'm not sure that was the bit that was changed.

Also, wasn't it Coronation Street that was changed becasue of Maddy, not Eastenders? Claire's baby being kidnapped was changed to just a house fire, etc.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 18, 2007)

Everytime I've caught EE during the last 6 months or so, Rob has switched sides. Saw a snippet tonight and I haven't got a clue what's going on.

Can't the silly twat make his mind up?

(I quite fancy May, she's like the EE Dita Von Teese  )


----------



## mozzy (Jun 18, 2007)

But the script hasn't made it clear that Rob was never really interested in Dawn, and was just acting up so him and May could have Dawns baby.


----------



## oddworld (Jun 18, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I read something months ago that hinted that Rob was planning this all along, so I'm not sure that was the bit that was changed.
> 
> Also, wasn't it Coronation Street that was changed becasue of Maddy, not Eastenders? Claire's baby being kidnapped was changed to just a house fire, etc.



I thought it was Eastenders to be honest.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2007)

both http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/low/entertainment/6682939.stm




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> A storyline about a missing baby in BBC soap EastEnders is being rewritten because of similarities with the Madeleine McCann case in Portugal.
> 
> The plot was due to revolve around Kara Tointon's character Dawn Swann, who is currently pregnant in the programme.
> 
> ...


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> I thought it was Eastenders to be honest.



Yes, EE AND Coro. It has _all _changed cos of Maddy


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> But the script hasn't made it clear that Rob was never really interested in Dawn, and was just acting up so him and May could have Dawns baby.



Which, if you chose to look at it this way, makes it a much better twist. If even *we* didn't know it was coming...


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Which, if you chose to look at it this way, makes it a much better twist. If even *we* didn't know it was coming...



but not if there are credibility and maybe even continuity deficits


----------



## mozzy (Jun 18, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Which, if you chose to look at it this way, makes it a much better twist. If even *we* didn't know it was coming...[/QUOTE
> 
> I'd like to agree with you but i still feel it was badly written cause there was an episode last week which showed Rob arguing with May, calling her a psycho and emptying her handbag, thus revealing all her drugs! I forgot about Maddie though, and i guess this makes sense why it did not make sense.
> 
> Thought Rob's acting wasn't very good, but May's and Dawn's were very good.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 18, 2007)

So completely far fetched you had to not only suspend disbelief you had to let it do a complete bungee jump and just hope it will bounce back to the normal droning story lines tomorrow.


Do you think Dawn will wake up and find its all been a horrible dream?


----------



## softybabe (Jun 18, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> What happened did the script witters think 'oh shit! How we gonna work out a new plot now?' and then promptly rewrote the whole thing in 48 hours without sleep fueled by whisky and coke?




Hehehe!  looks like that's what they did!  Script is a bit shit!!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> Thought Rob's acting wasn't very good, but May's and Dawn's were very good.



I agree. May and Dawn are acting very well, but the plot is faulty.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 18, 2007)

Roll on tomorrow, although I'm sure it won't be nearly as good


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2007)

At least it means their boring triangle story will finally be over!

But, I suppose this means mad old Stella won't be getting her comeuppance for quite a while yet, even Eastenders won't want to do 2 mental women stories too close together.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't STAND Stella!


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 18, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Are they? Who were the others? Cindy...?
> 
> Max's wife isn't.



No Cindy's crime was To Be A Catholic! 

Max's wife is To Have No Scriptwriting!


----------



## J77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm liking the May thing -- I know there was a spoiler on here a while ago -- but it's quite good.

May's a complete mentalist -- Dawn's showing some skillz.

Good couple of weeks for old Enders


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 19, 2007)

I might miss tonight's, almost worth setting the video for!?


----------



## J77 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nah -- was a bit of a let down after Monday's.

Let's hope for a crescendo on Friday


----------



## foo (Jun 20, 2007)

sleepily caught up with this last night...

what the fuck is going on?!  

are their new writers from Hammer Horror or something? they're all psychos!

my (out of order colleague) is muttering about Phil Mitchell's son. 'if any kid deserves to be abused, it's that little wierdo'.


----------



## zenie (Jun 20, 2007)

Quite frankly I think it's pretty poor of the Eastenders writers to do this.

It's utterly utterly unbelivable what's happened and they shouldn't have changed the plot 

Oh and now it's 'Are you gonna put the baby up for adoption Dawn?' WTF???  

I missed mondays though will have to watch the repeat on sunday


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 21, 2007)

I just looked away for a second...did Dawn just slap Carli when she started singing again?


----------



## madzone (Jun 21, 2007)

scumbalina said:
			
		

> I just looked away for a second...did Dawn just slap Carli when she started singing again?


yes


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 21, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> yes




She didn't seem very bothered


----------



## madzone (Jun 21, 2007)

scumbalina said:
			
		

> She didn't seem very bothered


That Carli's such a shit actress  It was really badly staged - Dawn slapped her and she staggered sideways and conveniently landed down by Dawns 'Twinkle' where she could see the baby coming out. It was cringeworthy


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 21, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> That Carli's such a shit actress  It was really badly staged - Dawn slapped her and she staggered sideways and conveniently landed down by Dawns 'Twinkle' where she could see the baby coming out. It was cringeworthy



I saw her stagger, I thought maybe she'd caught her by accident.

Twinkle


----------



## madzone (Jun 21, 2007)

scumbalina said:
			
		

> I saw her stagger, I thought maybe she'd caught her by accident.
> 
> Twinkle


I thought that was the funniest thing they've done in a long time, 'Carlie! Loads of people are looking up my twinkle and I don't know who any of them are!'


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought it was looking *up* my twinkle.
Somehow even funnier...


----------



## madzone (Jun 21, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I thought it was looking *up* my twinkle.
> Somehow even funnier...


I think you're right  I've corrected it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought the girl who plays Dawn was great in those scenes tonight. Made me chuckle.


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 21, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I thought that was the funniest thing they've done in a long time, 'Carlie! Loads of people are looking up my twinkle and I don't know who any of them are!'





She said that??!!! I thought that was just what Madzone called it


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 22, 2007)

what happened on last night's? missed it!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 22, 2007)

could hardly watch that!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2007)

Put. Her. Down.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 22, 2007)

absolutely.

ALL MINE

 PUT. HER. DOWN


----------



## catrina (Jun 24, 2007)

I really can't stand watching Eastenders while this storyline is on, it makes me sick to my stomach, absolutely sick. Not saying it couldn't happen, it's just not entertaining to watch and see this drawn out over 6 months or something, with nobody being punished yet. Enough with it already, send Rob and May to jail.


----------



## waverunner (Jun 25, 2007)

Can someone explain something to me? This Stella woman. When I watched the programme ages ago she hated Ben. Now she loves and misses Ben? Am I missing something?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, at first we were just supposed to think she was a big evil monster.

But now we're supposed to realise that she was probably treated like this as a child too, and she in fact hates herself. She has started to get attached to Ben, and we should feel sorry for her.

Which at least is a bit more complex and interesting than it seemed they were going to make it at first.


----------



## catrina (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, finally May is going to jail. She really is bonkers, I hope that's the end of it.

As for Stella, I don't get it at all. But what I really couldn't figure out is why she puts up with the bitch wedding dress seamstress. I mean, come on, anyone would walk out on that, wtf?! 

Why does Ben hate her?


----------



## Genghis Cohen (Jun 25, 2007)

When is the helicopter crashing into that pub then ?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> Why does Ben hate her?



Have you not been watching then?

She bullies him and makes him think he's mental.


----------



## catrina (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't been watching in a while..I couldn't figure out whether she was purposely being nasty to him, or whether he just didn't like her because she was stealing his daddy kind of thing.

She was quite nasty at the football pitch, though, saying 'your dad will love you more if you play football well.'


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I haven't been watching in a while..I couldn't figure out whether she was purposely being nasty to him, or whether he just didn't like her because she was stealing his daddy kind of thing.
> 
> She was quite nasty at the football pitch, though, saying 'your dad will love you more if you play football well.'


She burnt him with a hot spoon, poured water in his bed to make him think he'd pissed it, hid his hearing aid (or did she drop it in a glass of water?) destroyed a model car that Ben had made his dad and said it was him....loads of really nasty stuff which they seem to have toned down now.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 26, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> She burnt him with a hot spoon, poured water in his bed to make him think he'd pissed it, hid his hearing aid (or did she drop it in a glass of water?) destroyed a model car that Ben had made his dad and said it was him....loads of really nasty stuff which they seem to have toned down now.



so who's that old woman who was really nasty to her about her wedding dress and stuff yesterday? Was that her mother? ...And when Ben hung up on her and she was doing that awful over the top niceness pretending she still talking to Ben in front of Peggy.  

Sickeness


----------



## J77 (Jun 26, 2007)

It was a model plane.

Anyway, I think she truely is trying to be nice to him but everything's conspiring against her new attitude -- that Olive woman was pretty funny 

Eastenders can change their character's traits quite fast -- look at Minty, almost a pimp to a complete sucker


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> It was a model plane.


I'm pretty sure it was a model car


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> so who's that old woman who was really nasty to her about her wedding dress and stuff yesterday? Was that her mother? ...And when Ben hung up on her and she was doing that awful over the top niceness pretending she still talking to Ben in front of Peggy.
> 
> Sickeness


Fuck knows. I think it's the EE writers' clumsy attempt at pop psychology   She's a bully so she must have been bullied herself - that sort of shite.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah i just turned ee on for the first time in ages last night, and immediately assumed that wedding dress fitting woman must be Stella's mother. Is she really just a random wedding dress fitter  

Everything about ee confuses me at the moment   

Have Max and family left for good now?


----------



## catrina (Jun 26, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> She burnt him with a hot spoon, poured water in his bed to make him think he'd pissed it, hid his hearing aid (or did she drop it in a glass of water?) destroyed a model car that Ben had made his dad and said it was him....loads of really nasty stuff which they seem to have toned down now.



OMG!!!! I completely missed those episodes.   What is up with the mental parental issues they've got going on? Really disturbing.


----------



## J77 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't the wedding lady, Olive, Peggy's sister... ?


----------



## Madusa (Jun 26, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Wasn't the wedding lady, Olive, Peggy's sister... ?



But then why was she being so awful to Phil's crazy lady?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2007)

Well obviously SHE was bullied as a child too!

I'm sure I've seen Olive before on EE actually, she probably did Phil's last few brides as well.


----------



## J77 (Jun 26, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> But then why was she being so awful to Phil's crazy lady?


Enders, innit.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 26, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I really can't stand watching Eastenders while this storyline is on, it makes me sick to my stomach, absolutely sick. Not saying it couldn't happen, it's just not entertaining to watch and see this drawn out over 6 months or something, with nobody being punished yet. Enough with it already, send Rob and May to jail.




Actually I quite like that they've tried to play the long game for once. How successfully it was done is another matter, though.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2007)

Bradley sang!!

Aw, it was lovely.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> But then why was she being so awful to Phil's crazy lady?



Indeed. I got the impression they had a history together....


----------



## aqua (Jun 26, 2007)

Olive is Peggys sister or something I think


----------



## JoePolitix (Jun 27, 2007)

I see they've employed Shuan to work in the Vic - wise move.  

Whatever next - Sweeney Todd to work in the Beauty Salon?


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm loving all the Polish stereotypes. They all eat borscht and chat women up all day.
Lovely pecs, mind.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2007)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Lovely pecs, mind.



I'll bloody say.
Jesus Christ! He was goooorgeous.


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2007)

That last episode was utterly shite. When will Stella speak up loudly?


----------



## wishface (Jul 1, 2007)

I wish they'd drop their smoking agenda. I don't pay the license fee to be preached at by these sanctimonious tossers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Wasn't the wedding lady, Olive, Peggy's sister... ?


It's hard to square Sylvia Sims now with her younger self:


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jul 1, 2007)

what's happened? i missed thursday and friday and out this afternoon!


----------



## Groucho (Jul 1, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> That last episode was utterly shite. When will Stella speak up loudly?



Speak up about what?


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Speak up about what?


I just mean the volume of her voice. She's so fucking soft spoken it does my head in. And hesitant.


----------



## Groucho (Jul 1, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> I just mean the volume of her voice. She's so fucking soft spoken it does my head in. And hesitant.



Oh, I see. She's timid little Stella - wouldn't hurt a fly though.


----------



## madzone (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, fucking brilliant - whispering Max is back


----------



## aqua (Jul 8, 2007)

I've just been watching snippets of the omnibus and I'm very confused  whats going on with stella now?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 8, 2007)

aaah not watched for tooooo long!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

>




right, saw it up to when she ran up to him on the ledge and then video cut out  

b/f watched it but can't remember what happened.  I'm assuming she fell?


----------



## madzone (Jul 20, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> right, saw it up to when she ran up to him on the ledge and then video cut out
> 
> b/f watched it but can't remember what happened.  I'm assuming she fell?


She threatened to jump and Phil said she wouldn't do it. She said 'Watch me daddy' and then they cut to the photo of Ben fluttering to the ground. You didn't actually see her go over the edge - just heard a thump and then she's lying on the bonnet. It cut back to phil on the roof, looking at his semi outstretched hands


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2007)

samantha janus and an alan sugar relative are 'joining' tonight apparently

sweet samantha


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jul 24, 2007)

what happened in tonight's? phone rang just at the wrong moment!


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 7, 2007)

*So - who thwacted Patrick?*

Was it Shaun in a clever Eastenders trippple bluff (unlikely)?

Was it Lucy's cod-Marxist gangstar boyfriend (or Lucy) in revenge for being caught shoplifting?

Deno and Chelsea in a uncharacteristicly third party brutalising frame up?

Tanya's smackhead sister in need of a fix?

Yolandi ?

Someone else?

Its like the Scooby Do mysteries all over again.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 7, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> what happened in tonight's? phone rang just at the wrong moment!



Dot went on a Falling Down type rampage coshing people who had NO Smoking signs put up. However, the police arrested Stacey because Dot told them she did it after she over heard Stacey telling Bradley's Dad she wanted him. Ian's daughter and her boyfriend have purchased explosives and intend to bust Stacey out o' jail.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 7, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Ian's daughter and her boyfriend have purchased explosives and intend to bust Stacey out o' jail.



Please tell me you're kidding!


----------



## wishface (Aug 7, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Oh, fucking brilliant - whispering Max is back


you mean skeletor.

For that is what he looks like.


----------



## wishface (Aug 7, 2007)

Last episode i saw ended with that bizarre bloke who's chummy with Lucy, who now seems to be in vamp mode (er, too young!), opening his glovebox to show a shooter, i mean pistol. What the fucK? How much more bizarre and tasteless does this show have to get, and who the fuck are the new Mitchells? How many more relativies can they drag out the closet for Ian to feud with?

Ridiculous.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

The new Mitchells are  I like Samantha Janus. 

I missed a couple of episodes so have no idea what happened with Patrick.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 7, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> The new Mitchells are  I like Samantha Janus.
> 
> ....



Is she the one with the sharper features? She'd make a good vampiress.


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 7, 2007)

Roxy's the one that processes the (two) pysical features often enjoyed by the superficial man.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 7, 2007)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Roxy's the one that processes the (two) pysical features often enjoyed by the superficial man.



fangs?


----------



## Mr Tickle (Aug 7, 2007)

It is the most depressing show on tele - by a LONG way! Even BB is more appealing and that is a load of utter sh*te.

How can so few people argue so much, over so little? I just can't see the point in willing subjecting yourself to watching a load of people argue over nothing.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 9, 2007)

Mr Tickle said:
			
		

> It is the most depressing show on tele - by a LONG way! Even BB is more appealing and that is a load of utter sh*te.
> 
> How can so few people argue so much, over so little? I just can't see the point in willing subjecting yourself to watching a load of people argue over nothing.




No no Emmerdale is way worse. Which leads me to another subject...


----------



## Groucho (Aug 9, 2007)

ow ard was ee it?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2007)

Bobby Davro is joining the cast soon, as a 'loveable rogue'


----------



## Groucho (Aug 9, 2007)

oo it im if it wernt sean?


----------



## badlands (Aug 9, 2007)

the kid in the chippy hit him. IMO.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2007)

bees reckons it was burts son


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2007)

Nah.
I reckon it's definitely the boy from the chippy. He's got a flippin gun!
He's a wrong'un and no mistake.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah but according to the sunday papers he's got a huge story line coming up that he can't be inside for


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 9, 2007)

Not sure why but I really have a thing for Max, probably because he's a bit of a bad boy.


----------



## magneze (Aug 9, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> yeah but according to the sunday papers he's got a huge story line coming up that he can't be inside for


He escapes and elopes with Dot.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not going to say incase people actually read real newspapers on a sunday and not the trash I do


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, maybe he did it and just doesn't get caught out for ages?
Maybe they wanted to get rid of Sean somehow.

I hope chippy boy's storyline involves teaching Ian Beale's female spawn not to be such a little cow.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 10, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Nah.
> I reckon it's definitely the boy from the chippy.




Who in their right mind would walk past Ian Beale to hit Patrick?


----------



## souljacker (Aug 10, 2007)

What sort of twat goes on the run, yet doesn't make it further than the square that they live on?

Good work Sean, you dick.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 10, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> What sort of twat goes on the run, yet doesn't make it further than the square that they live on?


To be fair, anyone who's ever seen the programme knows that, no matter how dire the situation is on the square, tragedy can only befall those who step out of it: look at the Mitchell/Beale camping trip, the weddings of doom, Fat Barry's honeymoon: years of tears. I don't blame the boy.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 10, 2007)

I havn't really paid much attention to Benders since mid 2005. Can anyone, briefly, bring me up to date?


----------



## souljacker (Aug 10, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I havn't really paid much attention to Benders since mid 2005. Can anyone, briefly, bring me up to date?



Lots of people have had a really bad time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I havn't really paid much attention to Benders since mid 2005. Can anyone, briefly, bring me up to date?




Me neither. It's actually 100x more fun to watch it now with a friend who's addicted and have them get you up to date, whilst utterly ruining their vieing exepreince with a lot of 'Who's that? Who's she? _Who's_ nephew?!' 

The best bit is saying 'But the only one I recognise is Dot ' about 16 times


----------



## Luciona (Aug 10, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> with the brilliant wildcat factory strikes, the hilarious vernon, tracey story and general 'everything is not apocalypticly grim' - corrie is pissing on enders from a VERY great height at the minute!


 
I could not agree more with this.  

Benders seem to have been infected by the same banality and sensationalism that makes the whole of the BBC unwatchable in the last 5 years...  It's cynical and patronising, it's like New Labour TV, clearly written by blinkered public school toss pots, whereas Corrie, which I converted to a few years ago, is pure gold and just gets better.  It's got 'heart' whereas Bender these days is devoid of any substance or decent characterisation.

Opening of Corrie episode with Steve and Eileen in Spain was funniest soap moment in years.  And Blanche's one liners are just pure class..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 10, 2007)

If Benders was even vaguely realistic it would just be a documentry on shoreditch twats, crusty ket heads and advertisig agents.Who seem to be the only people living in the East End these days..

(how I miss it)


----------



## Groucho (Aug 10, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> If Benders was even vaguely realistic it would just be a documentry on shoreditch twats, crusty ket heads and advertisig agents.Who seem to be the only people living in the East End these days..
> 
> (how I miss it)



That's bollocks really.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 10, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> That's bollocks really.



It's considerably more realistic than the programme's depiction of an area inhabited almost exclusively by white, owner-occupying, self-employed members of "the business community".


----------



## Groucho (Aug 10, 2007)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> It's considerably more realistic than the programme's depiction of an area inhabited almost exclusively by white, owner-occupying, self-employed members of "the business community".



Yes, that depiction is bollocks too.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 10, 2007)

Luciona said:
			
		

> I could not agree more with this.
> 
> Benders seem to have been infected by the same banality and sensationalism that makes the whole of the BBC unwatchable in the last 5 years...  It's cynical and patronising, it's like New Labour TV, clearly written by blinkered public school toss pots, whereas Corrie, which I converted to a few years ago, is pure gold and just gets better.  It's got 'heart' whereas Bender these days is devoid of any substance or decent characterisation.
> 
> Opening of Corrie episode with Steve and Eileen in Spain was funniest soap moment in years.  And Blanche's one liners are just pure class..



Do you mean the storyliners or the writers?

I think the   storyliners are the problem. The 'writer' gets a document telling them basically every single nuance of the story and they get to set the scenes and put in the dialogue, and that's it.

I get the feeling everytime Enders get bad ratings they think big explosion! Car crash! New characters!

I wish they would stop doing this and work with what they've got and base stories around characters like Corrie do. They still have some good characters and good actors whose talents are underused.

Why did they get rid of Rosie Miller for eg?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Lots of people have had a really bad time.



Usually before, during or after Peggy has thrown them a party at the Vic.


----------



## Luciona (Aug 10, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Do you mean the storyliners or the writers?
> 
> I think the   storyliners are the problem. The 'writer' gets a document telling them basically every single nuance of the story and they get to set the scenes and put in the dialogue, and that's it.
> 
> ...



Both, I reckon.  I suppose the POW! CRASH! ''let's put in two blond 'stunners' out of nowhere'' approach is the fault of the story liners... But maybe the writers are so fucked off with having nothing to work with that they produce dire scripts in protest and the result is card board cut out characters.
IMO it dies a death after the Kat-Zoe-Evil Uncle story line.  The Kat and Alfie romance was a shambles and it never recovered after that.


----------



## Luciona (Aug 10, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Usually before, during or after Peggy has thrown them a party at the Vic.


----------



## badlands (Aug 11, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Do you mean the storyliners or the writers?
> 
> I think the   storyliners are the problem. The 'writer' gets a document telling them basically every single nuance of the story and they get to set the scenes and put in the dialogue, and that's it.
> 
> ...



There are no storyliners as such. Meetings are held between the execs, the producers and the writers. From these meetings the future storylines are hammered out. A two pager is then worked out, at a later date, for the episode which includes all the relevant and essential action. This is then handed to the writer who has to write a scene by scene. This then goes back to execs and the producers, if okayed the writer begins the script. This is the same for Eastenders as it is for Corrie.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2007)

I watched it for the first time in years yesterday. Sorry - not boasting about being 'above it' or anything - I just went right off it around 2003, for some reason.

Anyway - did we actually _see_ if Sean walloped Patrick? He _sounded_ innocent (in that soap opera way) in the interview room but I was getting a beer out of the fridge and didn't see the actual bit in the shop.

Thanks


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 13, 2007)

has anyone ever been in a pub in the Eastend when someone got up and said 'I have an announcemnt' or got in a cat fight?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 13, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> There are no storyliners as such. Meetings are held between the execs, the producers and the writers. From these meetings the future storylines are hammered out. A two pager is then worked out, at a later date, for the episode which includes all the relevant and essential action. This is then handed to the writer who has to write a scene by scene. This then goes back to execs and the producers, if okayed the writer begins the script. This is the same for Eastenders as it is for Corrie.




Emmerdale is different. They employ 'storyliners'. How come corrie keep getting it so right and eastenders get it so wrong?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 13, 2007)

This is the only soap that is actually upsetting (well for me and my family). Its always prided itself on being 'real' and 'gritty' and people mocked it gently for being depressing. But I honestly find it nastier, grimer and dirtier tover the past few years. Its so base  and violent. No fun, no joy. 

Even though I stopped watching it a few years ago,  because of the constant promotion and storylines in papers, you never really escape it and are kind of aware what fresch outrage is going on. I watched half an hour of the omnibus yesterday and was not surprised to find a beating and police all over the Square. The police were as nasty as the menacing thug. Ugh. Horrible soap. Corrie is so much more humane.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2007)

I used to like the misery of EE - it always cheered me up. But it's just crap now.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 13, 2007)

Its the only soap I wouldnt let my kids watch. Certainly not under 13/14.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 15, 2007)

Why has Abby still going on about Marge 2? I thought she gave it to Ben after his antics with the mad Stella.


----------



## wishface (Aug 16, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> This is the only soap that is actually upsetting (well for me and my family). Its always prided itself on being 'real' and 'gritty' and people mocked it gently for being depressing. But I honestly find it nastier, grimer and dirtier tover the past few years. Its so base  and violent. No fun, no joy.
> 
> Even though I stopped watching it a few years ago,  because of the constant promotion and storylines in papers, you never really escape it and are kind of aware what fresch outrage is going on. I watched half an hour of the omnibus yesterday and was not surprised to find a beating and police all over the Square. The police were as nasty as the menacing thug. Ugh. Horrible soap. Corrie is so much more humane.


I have to agree; it's quite possibly the ugliest show on television. It's nasty, shallow and really quite dehumanising. The stories are dreadful, the acting is dreadful and the whole thing has the entertainment valuye of watching a puppy being kicked to death by Stalin.


----------



## bellator (Aug 16, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Why has Abby still going on about Marge 2? I thought she gave it to Ben after his antics with the mad Stella.



Think she is looking after it cause Ben is in Brazil.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2007)

So am I the only one who find it uplifting?


----------



## wishface (Aug 16, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> So am I the only one who find it uplifting?


Do you watch from a TV in Basra?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Do you watch from a TV in Basra?


No - but doesn't it make you feel glad to be alive? You may think your life is shit, but it's a joy compared to the Eastenders


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 16, 2007)

I might feel like that if the characters weren't such transparently one-dimensional puppets.


----------



## wishface (Aug 16, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No - but doesn't it make you feel glad to be alive? You may think your life is shit, but it's a joy compared to the Eastenders


No it makes me frightened and insecure.

Someone is being paid to think up this crap whilst others are lapping it up.


----------



## rollinder (Aug 26, 2007)

wasn't Eastenders wonderfull this week? (just watched the omnibus)


----------



## waverunner (Aug 26, 2007)

I missed most of it but it actually ended on a positive episode I think? Shirley and Ev (is it Ev?) being best friends and lovely, Gary and Dawn being nice to each other, Pat finding the letters.. awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 26, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I have to agree; it's quite possibly the ugliest show on television. It's nasty, shallow and really quite dehumanising. The stories are dreadful, the acting is dreadful* and the whole thing has the entertainment valuye of watching a puppy being kicked to death by Stalin.*



LOL You have a way with words mate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> I missed most of it but it actually ended on a positive episode I think? Shirley and Ev (is it Ev?) being best friends and lovely, Gary and Dawn being nice to each other, Pat finding the letters.. awwwwwwwwwwww


 
No, it's 'evver


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> No no Emmerdale is way worse. Which leads me to another subject...


 

Why do SO MANY men watch Emmerdale?


----------



## badlands (Aug 27, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Why do SO MANY men watch Emmerdale?



It's only men who wear flip flops in pubs.


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 27, 2007)

God, tonights episode was packed with smutty innuendos wasn't it?

My gran watches this


----------

